# Volume of water per double shot (Before Extraction)



## Alex.Spamps (Jul 27, 2013)

Hiya everyone, I have just become a manager at a small coffee shop in Mansfield and have been doing a bit of a revamp run through of the shop and i had a question. Is there a correct volume of water that should be programmed into the machine to pull a double shot? No coffee in the portafilter just water?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You should program the volume of water dispensed in line with the beans. You will need to 'dial-in' each change of bean on at least a daily basis for optimum results.

So many things can affect the beans, humidity, length of time since opening the bag, ambient temperature. All relate to the amount of water at the correct temperature to be put through.

For quality its a continual process


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alex, it really can be a complicated matter. Personally, I would speak to either whoever supplied the machine or to who supplies your beans, and ask them to come in, or tell them to come in and help you. I suspect your bean supplier will be the better option and if you do not have one post back on here with your location and quipment and I am sure you will get suggestions.

it all depends if you want to serve crappy cafe coffee, or try to aim for the good stuff!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Alex

Are you looking to control dosing weights and tamping pressure also?

If not then the volume of water will remain constant yet the shots will taste different every single time


----------



## Alex.Spamps (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank You Everyone for your input. Tamping and Dosing i have down and the shots are pulling within the 25-30 sec range. It's just when i hit the double shot button with no coffee i get close to 100ml of water and i'm wondering is that the correct amount for correct pressure etc?


----------

